# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Neverwinter Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] 🔥 Selling and Buying NEVERWINTER ITEMS 🔥 Fair Prices 🔥 Contact Us

## BoostRoom

*ABOUT BOOSTROOM*

BoostRoom is one of the best game boosting companies in the world. 
We are offering services since 2013 with more than 75000 orders completed. 
Our top priority is to provide and maintain top-quality boosting service.

*What you can expect from us?*

Professionalism and a serious approach to every boosting request for a fair price. 
Discounts for new and loyal buyers with fast delivery. 
Friendly and effective, 24/7 customer support.
Every order is done by a verified / legit player and the whole process is completely handmade.
While your order is in progress you will be updated regularly about the current state of your order.

*DISCOUNTS*

We are offering a 5% discount on all services for Ownedcore users.
Please apply coupon code: *OWNED5* on BoostRoom website.

*LIST OF ITEMS AVAILABLE FOR PURCHASE*

INSIGNIAS
EQUIPMENT
PROFESSIONS
BAGS
COMPANIONS
MOUNTS
CONSUMABLES
ENCHANTS
RUNES

In case you can't find what are you looking for, don't hesitate to contact us to arrange a custom deal.

*WANT TO SELL ITEMS?*

Excellent, we are looking for Neverwinter suppliers.
We are safe and reliable with many orders, please contact us for more details.

*CONTACT METHODS*

If you have any questions or want to buy a boost, please contact us using any contact information listed below.
Customer support is open 24 hours per day, 7 days a week.

*Discord*
BoostRoom#0001 - Discord for the buyers.
ID: 239152902554386434

BoostRoom#0003 - Discord for gold suppliers.
ID: 622135793846190092

*Skype*
boost.room

*Email*
[email protected]

*WhatsApp / Viber*
+38762390582

*Telegram*
@ boostroom

*Facebook*
boostroom.official

*Instagram*
boostroom.official

*Twitter*
boost_room

*Important Note*
Always double-check if you have added the right contact profile to avoid getting scammed. Copy-paste the contact information.
We recommend to send us a private message on Ownedcore before making a payment to ensure you aren't dealing with a scammer.
The safest option is to contact us on our website. 
If you encounter someone trying to sell you a service and you suspect that he is trying to scam, please inform us and report that account.

*PAYMENT METHODS*

We offer many payment methods to ensure smooth paying process:
- Visa Card, MasterCard, Amex, American Express
- Cryptocurrencies (Bitcoin, Doge etc.)
- Bank Transfer
- Giropay
- Klarna
- Ideal
- Bancontact
- EPS
- Trustly
- Payconiq and many others.

*ADDITIONAL INFO / TERMS OF USE*

Here is more information about our services, hows delivery works, and other related things.

*Delivery Process*
Every order is done by a verified / legit player and the whole process is completely handmade.
For Self-play made orders, you will be invited at the agreed time and play together with our team until the order is completed (one or more sessions depending on order).
In the case of Piloted order, our booster will log inside your account (on your request, the booster will use VPN to match your country location).
While your order is in progress you will be updated regularly about the current state of your order.

*Refunds*
BoostRoom will refund money in case we arent able to complete the order due to unexpected circumstances.
The buyer has the right to cancel his order and ask BoostRoom for a full refund any time before the start of the service.
The buyer might request cancel in the middle of the process (the percentage of completed order will be calculated, and a refund will be sent for the unfinished % of the order).
In case of a ban, we will always work it out to find the best solution for the buyer (for example, make compensation if rewards are removed after the ban expires).





> First time getting boosted. Impressive service. 10/10 would recommend.





> Got my boost tonight everything went smoothly and They are 100% safe and friendly





> Nice support and friendly people. Great service, thanks alot! Highly recommended them. Going to buy more of them.





> nice guys amazing skill fast runs without wipe funny and friendly ppl Ty for help guys GL ^^





> The boosting was great, having a laugh in skype while doing this was the best ever, highly recommended, they know what they do. ~~ Clatchy ~~





> Amazing service 100% recommend!!!





> Heard about this run from a friend. The run was fast and easy. Amazing job guys, keep up the good work. Thanks for carrying my shit dps





> Yesterday went with these amazing people clean and nice run. Definitely a





> Bought a powerlevel from 101-110, very nice service and met my specific demands without a problem, 10/10 recommend





> Was a bit scared at the idea of sharing my account info, but very glad i trusted them. They did it quick, had great communication and overall great service! Recommend this to all!





> Needed to complete 5 dungeons and they helped me in under 2 hours great service highly recommend!





> Got boosted..rlly nice peeps.. and cheap  And they do what they promis ..gogo





> Great service, cheap and legit! Thanks guys.





> Ordered a +10 Mythic for completion. Group completed it on time! Thank you!





> Recently purchased a gladiator title + mount boost, i was informed about how it works, and afterwards the pilot started playing. Today i was informed the pilot was done playing and i could happily log back in to my great new Gladiator Proto-Drake.  These guys use VPN, and the customer service are very nice. These guys are definitely the nicest, most effective people around - and i can definitely recommend them. I know for sure that i am coming back in the future for more!





> Fast and smooth run with great communication. Keep it going guys





> Bought 4 dungeons, My most beloved boosters diden even get angry even tho i caused several whipes  Fav boosters





> Best service ive ever had! totally reccomend these guys! fast, effective, nice and professional! 10/10!





> Bought the last runs I needed, was as smooth as the first ones. Will use these guys again for other alts, very helpful and friendly! - Hardur





> Yeah so, I bought 7 instances for my warlock. These guys surely know their job and runs through instances really fast. 5/5. Not a single wipe was taken that day!





> Purchased a boost from them. Went fast and got my golds!!





> Ordered 2 boosts from him. Piloted +10 Mythic Dungeon and Self-play. Both prices were excellent, service started within an hour and boosts were completed very quickly.





> Wow, such an amazing and professional service!





> Really excellent service, the guys are very professional and they do know what they are doing, the thing I really like about this service is nooo shouting at you when you die or do a small mistake.





> epic group boost ...just epic...quickly clearly cheapy





> Hello, first boost i ever had. All clean, fast and smooth. Had no problem at all. Thank you for quality service!





> Does exactly what it says on the tin. Fast, cheap and fun.





> Awesome and funny runs. The guys were friendly and very good at what they do.





> They just boosted my mage through all 9 challenge mode dungeons, they were really professional, explained their plans crystal clearly, and i had a great time.





> Reliable boost, quick and effective, saved me a lot of time looking for groups to complete the gold achievement, definitely worth it!





> Fast and easy, got gear, mount and title in just a few hours. Highly recommend this, since not only did I get what I payed for (cheap!), I also had a great time since these guys were both friendly and funny!





> Great service, 100% legit and very quick, done in a matter of hours. Would highly recommend these guys and already planned my 2nd boost!





> Nice support and friendly people. Great service, thanks alot! Highly recommended them. Going to buy more of them.





> These guys are very professional, fast and know what they are doing. Thx for the Awesome gear and mount guys





> Great boosting service, 100% legit  Going to come back to get another char pimped out as well





> Awesome boost. Recommended for anyone who wants a boost, cheap and good!





> I love these Guys  Looking forward to choose them again.





> I really really want to thank this awesome guys. Definitely will book their service again!





> VERY cheap prices and I even got a discount because I had purchased other services in the past.





> 11/10 Best ever. !!!





> I purchased gold and it was really cheap and fast delivery awesome guys I highly recommend them.





> Just bought 40k gold on Sylvanas, took around 20 minutes to get everything and no problems, very nice and serious guys and will recomend it to my friends, 10/10. Thank you





> It's was awesome. Fast cheap, everything went smoothly. Even got 2 realm best times  Recomend to everyone





> Awesome support and help and quick deliver, 100% satisfaction guaranteed from these fellas! Keep it up!!





> Very professional yet personal approach. Service delivered within 10 minutes of my request. Absolutely recommended!





> Great team. i really got a super good service here, i think its the best i tryed ever. Thanks alot for the help BR.





> Perfect and Nice Service





> I have ordered a 2k rating boost in 3v3, these awesome guys not only completed it in 2 days, but also allowed me a nice discount due to my circumstances. Can't recomend them enough!





> Bought 20k gold. Got it under 15mins and trade was smooth. Thanks!!





> Just received a legit, professional, quick boost from these awesome guys, can't recommend them enough.





> Great People to work with, very relaxed, very knowledgeable and they dont mind taking a bio break lol. 10/10 knowledge, 10/10 customer service... overall the boost was 10/10. thanks again guys and gals!





> Ordered a 2k 3v3 rating in season 5, they were even able to find me someone that could use a VPN to match my obscure country, which was great, the order was completed in a few days and everything went well. I've used these guys a couple of times in the past, and they are hands down the best in the business.





> Really friendly people that really went an extra length to complete everything despite some issues, i can really recommend theese guys. Amazing service.





> Purchased a boost, fast and reliable service!





> Just purchased a Mage Tower boost from BoostRoom. Was nervous since this was my first boost purchase, however my fear was subsided quickly. Very professional, and great price. Friendly service from Zippo, who even streamed my entire challenge for me to keep progress. Would absolutely recommend and use again.





> I have run multiple carries through this service so far and have not been disappointed. Look forward to more runs.





> Bought a 2k rating boost in 3v3 and was done in 1 days time, despite the low ilvl of the character! Very fast and friendly communication. 10/10 can only recommend!





> I purchased 2 boost from these guys. Very good guys and got some extra's with the boosts. Would recommend!





> Bought a couple M+ key boosts. It was a great transaction and exceeded my expectations.





> Got a +15 Timed with SelfPlay, everything worked perfectly! Great service! Would recommend!

----------

